# Have Iconic replicas gone bust ?



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

I noticed Iconic replicas website has been down for a long time due to maintainance, However there website says no longer available any body know whats going on. I definatley think they over priced there models considering the quality of the finished product. I just recently saw there studio replica Thunderbird 2 in a model shop in Manchester England priced £300. It didnt look a bad model ,but it has no working features,while the Takara thunderbird 2 was superbly detailed and only about the £100 mark when it first came out. I speak from bitter experience, i bought the Fab 1 model which was for the price truly awful, thank god i got it half price. The Thunderbird 2 from Iconic replicas has been out a while and to say that only 600 have been made they dont exactly seem to be selling like hot cakes.I also saw the Hot wheels super elite batmobile £180 what a rip of, i have the elite version and there is hardly any difference, and there was abig thumb mark etched into the paint on the wheel arch going across the front striping. the striping on mine was also not very good with several bits flaking off. What is going on when you pay good money you expect to get a good product kidcury


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I'm still not clear on what exactly happened, but it looks like Iconic Replicas went under and it was replaced (probably by the same owners) by something called Sixteen 12. 


http://www.sixteen12.com

I found out about it by checking the Eagletransporter forum, those guys buy a lot of Gerry Anderson stuff, so Product Enterprises and Iconic Replicas are a constant discussion. 

http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6684


----------

